# Anybody use liquid fertilizer on hay meadow?



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thinking about using some liquid fertilizer on my bermuda grass hay meadows,this is not foliar feeding,they tell me to put it out after the hay is off the field so it can get into the soil and it willl stay there until I get rain with in a week or two and when it does rain the fertilizer is there ready to go to work,make sense? Also what kind of equipment do you use? I am going to use my regular spray rig and put out 30 gals to the acre which is 300 lbs. any advice would be appreciated because we ever use here is granular and try to put it out right before a rain.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

nhbaler282 said:


> "Thinking about using some liquid fertilizer on my bermuda grass hay meadows,this is not foliar feeding,they tell me to put it out after the hay is off the field so it can get into the soil and it willl stay there until I get rain with in a week or two and when it does rain the fertilizer is there ready to go to work,make sense? Also what kind of equipment do you use?"
> 
> Response: Many producers apply urea ammonium nitrate (UAN, 32-0-0 or 28-0-0) on bermudagrass hay meadows. However, UAN contains urea so part of the nitrogen will be subject to volatilization of ammonia as the urea converts to ammonia. When sprayed on the soil surface, UAN has has produced the lowest yield of bermudagrass in nitrogen source trials comparing ammonium nitrate, urea and UAN. For a seller to tell you that you can apply the UAN immediately after the hay is removed from the field and it will go into the soil and be there when it rains is quite misleading. To make this situation more workable, Agrotain must be added to the UAN to inhibit urease activity and delay volatilizetion of ammonia.
> 
> ...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Spraying nitrogen is very tough on equipment, Id let the coop do it if it were me....

I have fields sprayed and have good results, as long as it is sprayed right after baling and before a rain, if no rain, I try to irrigate at a rate of 1/2" to acre.....but I also do that with granular fertilizer as well.....

And don't forget the K....hard to spray enuf K


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Any fertilizer I would use I would want to know exactly what it is


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

I forgot to say that this is 15-5-10 and it has a product added to the fertilizer like agrotran,what kind of nozzle would be best? I am just going to try it first using my spray rig and I think they will furnish me a spray rig if I like the results and buy more of it.


----------

